# looking for blueberries, Raspberries & Blackberries



## john.lewis

Hello everyone, 

I'm new in Egypt and I was wondering if you know any supermarkets that sell blueberries, Raspberries & Blackberries. I've found some in Seoudi Supermarket, Favorito in the 5th settlement but they don't have it right now.

thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland

hi and welcome

It is not the season for them but I believe the new strawberries that are in just now are delicious, btw you can buy frozen berries from Gourmet Foods.


----------



## Gounie

Ponthier Frozen Whole Blueberries 1Kg - Gourmet Web Store


----------



## john.lewis

MaidenScotland said:


> hi and welcome
> 
> It is not the season for them but I believe the new strawberries that are in just now are delicious, btw you can buy frozen berries from Gourmet Foods.


Hello, yeah i know the strawberries are in season now and its delicious, but used to eat raspberries, blueberries back in the states. unfortunately, i cant find any fresh here ! anyway thanks


----------



## john.lewis

Hey Gounie, i'm looking for fresh not frozen, but thanks anyway


----------



## Gounie

I have never seen fresh blueberries, rasberries or blackberries in Egypt. The only option is frozen or maybe somewhere like Makar Farms that grows all the unusual produce with hydroponic farming can help:
https://www.facebook.com/MakarFarmsEG


----------



## john.lewis

Gounie said:


> I have never seen fresh blueberries, rasberries or blackberries in Egypt. The only option is frozen or maybe somewhere like Makar Farms that grows all the unusual produce with hydroponic farming can help:


this is an awesome farm Gounie, Thank you


----------



## MaidenScotland

Blueberries are available here I have bought them on many occasions but you have to go where there is an good expat population, try Maadi when they are in season..


----------



## john.lewis

MaidenScotland said:


> Blueberries are available here I have bought them on many occasions but you have to go where there is an good expat population, try Maadi when they are in season..


Yeah i've finally bought some from Favorito in the 5th settlement, but sadly it tasted bad, I will try Maadi.
thanks


----------

